# Should I refinish/put new guides on 20+ year old Ugly stik



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 6'6" (or close) Ugly Stick spinning rod I bought about 22 years ago. It's starting to splinter a bit close to the rodtip (maybe the first 3 or 4 inches), and a couple of the guides have fallen apart. 

How much cost/effort is it to put on new guides and refinish it? Part of doing it would be a learning experience, but wondering if it would be a reasonable project for a newbie.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

From a cost perspective, it doesn't make any sense. It all depends on whether or not it is worth it to you. If you love the rod & you plan to keep it & continue fishing it, go for it! I have spent way too much money refinishing, modifying, & customizing old rods & reels not because it increases their value, but because they put a smile on my face every time I use them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's not hard. You can get the guides anywhere from .50-20+ each. Whatever you want to spend. Need something to turn the rod while waiting on the finish to cure.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

The guides are different now than 22 years ago. I've owned many uglys over that amount of time. That said throw it in the trash and buy a new one, it's bout time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Think I will probably just use it as an excuse for a new one. I have another Ugly stik that will be 20 years old this year, but it's still in very good condition.


----------

